# New P380 - need pocket holster recommendation



## Centerhold (Apr 5, 2008)

I just picked up a kAHR P380 (I loved my PM9 - fabulous gun, 100% reliable, but even as small as it was for a 9MM - seemed just too big & bulky for comfortable front pocket carry). So, I've been researching all the custom leather makers online & just can't wait how long it takes for custom work,which leads me to the holsters on the kahr.com site. I have had nylon holsters, and based on my experience, would prefer to stay with wet molded leather.

I like both the K&D ( http://www.kahrshop.com/cgi-bin/itemdetail.asp?itmid=1963 ) and the Mitch Rosen ( http://www.kahrshop.com/cgi-bin/itemdetail.asp?itmid=1902 ) - would like to know if anybody has a preference or perhaps knows of another quality leather maker (with a build less than a 4-6 weeks).

Thanks very much !!

John (PS - I know many here like IWB/OWB holsters of one kind or another, but for the limited amount I carry, a pocket holster for my application is so much easier and more convenient).


----------

